# Daphne, Alabama bottle show



## xxxporterandales (Sep 17, 2012)

The Mobile Bottle Collectors Club's 40th Annual Show & Sale will be held on Saturday, March 23, 2013 from 9 am to 3 pm. at the Daphne Civic Center, Whispering Pines Rd and US Hwy. 98, Daphne, AL. Free Admission. Dealer Setup is Friday, March 22 from 3 pm to 7 pm and Saturday 7 am to 9 am. Contact: Rod Vining, (251) 957-6725, Email: vinewood@mchsi.com, or Richard Kramerich, PO Box 241, Pensacola, FL 32591. (850) 435-5425. Email: daphnebottleshow@gmail.com

 Ya'll Come!


----------

